# Perfectly Accurate South AmerAfricAsian Biotope! *(Updated Pics 4/10-First Page)*



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Someone gave me the idea to just post my updated pic at the beginning. So this is it. I'll have some new ones soon as the sword growth is FAST!










First, I want to say hello to everyone as well as thank you to those who have posted all of the invaluable information that I've been cramming into my tired, swollen brain!! I think back to when we had just the library for information!!

Anyhow, this project started over one year ago when my brother-in-law "screwed" me. He gave me a 45 gallon tank, oak stand, canister filter, and 250 watt heater for FREE!! After agonizing for a few months over what I wanted to do with it, it hit me...I need a new tank, stand, filter and heater! Through searching and researching I've pieced together what's below. I have a plan and I'm trying to work it. 

I'm looking for any and all input!

My South AmerAfricAsian Biotope

*Equipment List*
Oceanic Rimless 57 Gallon "breeder" 36x18x21
Aqueon Stand with a 6" raiser
Catalina Aquariums 36" 4 bulb custom fixture (Set up to allow 1,2,3,or all 4 lights on)
-will be adding LED blue strip to it for neato-nightime effect!
Sunsun canister filter-370gph with UV light
300watt Hydor In-line Heater
GreenLeaf GLA Co2 regulator
65mm Atomic Diffuser
10# Co2 tank

*Aquascape*
3x big bags of Amazonia AS I
Manzanita branches and roots (too many to fit in tank!)
"Emerald Bay Boulder" Rock from local rockery
-Still not sure I can use it. Any Geologists who can help?:icon_lol:

*Planned Flora*
Lots of Vallisneria Spiralis and Nana *Maybe Cyperus Helferi- Asian, but looks similar and grows slower*
Several Swords of medium to large size
Lots of Micro Swords for the patchy, grassy effect.
*maybe* Anubias Nana on manzanita
*maybe* Java Fern on manzanita
*maybe* Fissidens Fontanus or Riccia Fluitans on Manzanita
Some other South American native plants...

*Planned Fauna*
2-4 German Blue Rams (few months post-maturity)
15-20 Cardinal Tetras/ Neon Tetras
1 Neon Dwarf Gourami (currently in small tank)
10 Algae Shrimp/Amanos?
*maybe* several Galaxy Rasboras
*maybe* a few Endlers LB's


Currently, I'm waiting on few last bits and pieces from Orlando @ Green Leaf and then it's build time!

I'll post some pics of what I have and what I've done. I don't have any pics of my lamp set up from Catalina but I'll get a few.

Tank, Stand on riser, and Manza for effect.









The Riser









You get the idea










More to come...
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

No worries about your stand riser not being sturdy enough 

I think you will capture the pure essence of the South Amerafricasian biotope.


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds like the textbook definition of South Amerafricasian to me cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Ya, over built it is! The riser weighs more than the stand!:icon_surp

It was my original inspiration to have a South American Biotope. But some of the non- SA items I either already have or I'm possibly not willing to live without.

Anyway, a few more pictures (probably not ones anyone is waiting for:tongue.

These are my rocks. I thought they looked great! They're kind of emerald green when wet, but I'm starting to see some rust after they've been wet. :icon_frow Back to the drawing board for rocks.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Rust on your rock is a good thing, not bad.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Googled this : "Amerafricasian" and the ONE and ONLY result is : 

Perfectly Accurate South AmerAfricAsian Biotope! - [ Traduire cette page ]1 message - 1 auteur - Dernier message : Il y a 3 heures
First, I want to say hello to everyone as well as thank you to those who have posted all of the invaluable information that I've been cramming into my.
www.plantedtank.net/.../126132-perfectly-accurate-south-amerafricasian- biotope.html



My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Very cool! Thank you Pri! You completely made my day!:icon_smil You need any Manzanita?

Matt


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

You will send me some?


My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Rust on your rock is a good thing, not bad.



Really? Talk to me. Help! I love this rock! Except that its not "river" smoothed. I figured Ore in the rock isn't good!

Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Sure! You cover shipping to Mauritius (no idea where that is:icon_roll). I collected too much of it. I figured once I was done setting up the tank I would sell/trade for plants. But I had no idea until a few minutes ago that I created a word. I mean...in hind-sight it's understandable; it had just never crossed my mind!

Matt


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Rust on your rock will likely lead to minimal leeching of Fe into your water. Its a fert that is dosed to your tank and wont have a bad effect at all. People put rusty nails in their substrate for the same effect.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

> Sure! You cover shipping to Mauritius (no idea where that is). I collected too much of it. I figured once I was done setting up the tank I would sell/trade for plants. But I had no idea until a few minutes ago that I created a word. I mean...in hind-sight it's understandable; it had just never crossed my mind!


Mauritius is far away from US!!!! In the Indian Ocean...Shipping cost a lot....When I buy something from US on Ebay I pay twice the price cause of shipping!

Just Googled it to figure out what you were talking about...And yes you created a word !....I'm subscribed and will be following your project...


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

And for some reason the French in your first post didn't register! 

Well, my offer stands. Don't know if it's worth it to you!?

Thanks Chad!

I did the Vinegar test and there was no visable sign of "fizzing". However, there was an incredibly faint sound of "rain on the roof" if I held my ear right up to it (ear touching rock!). You still think it's okay?


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

This is one image that comes up with a google search for Mauritius...










I WILL BRING YOU THE MANZANITA! Tell her to stay where she is!

Matt


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

> Well, my offer stands. Don't know if it's worth it to you!?


It worth to you...I'm telling her to stay and wait for you and the manzanita!!!



> This is one image that comes up with a google search for Mauritius...
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL BRING YOU THE MANZANITA! Tell her to stay where she is!


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Gookis said:


> Sure! You cover shipping to Mauritius



Hahaha, You pay for shipping and I'll send you some.

Matt


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

Gookis said:


> This is one image that comes up with a google search for Mauritius...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on I'll help you carry the Manzanita! :tongue:


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

This title just makes me smile!


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

> Hahaha, You pay for shipping and I'll send you some.


Don't think its worth it and I may get some problems to get it out the customs here...quaratine and much administrative processes....Thanks for the offer...


My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

As previously stated, I'm still waiting on few minor parts.

I found myself with a few extra minutes today and decided to play with some of my sticks and stones.

I just want to first say that I have enough Manzanita to scape a pool. And I live blocks away from a rockery where I can get an endless supply of rocks for pennies. And yet...I am lost and confused. It's my own in-decision. 

I started with a plan for a South American-ish, slow moving river bottom biotope. Now that I'm starting to put my sticks and stones in there it's starting to look more ADA/Iwigumi.

I love the roots that are in there. Those roots are about 1/10th of the Manzanita I have; a lot of branches. I also found some great sand that is screened to one size and the color of play or beach sand. It was labeled "2/12" (screen size?) from Cemex. 100lb bag cost $9. I think I'm also going to go look for some more "rivery" rock. 

Anyhow, I don't what I'm gonna end up with in the end!?:icon_conf

This is just the first step. It's been sitting like this for about several days.


















Matt


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

I like those roots. I also think your title is great! I am the same way. I tend to like SA fish best, and have thought about doing a biotype, but there are just too many plants from other places I would "need" to add.... plus a few different fish to sneak in. (My 55 right now is all SA fish, except the nice pair of kribs that I thought I would add for fun.  )


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks! I dig Kribs; beautiful fish! That one of those fish that made me kind of waiver from the SA biotope. I've come to the point where I think I'm happy with German Blue Rams on the bottom, Cardinals/Galaxy Rasboras (maybe) in the middle. And then my shrimp+ a few more. We'll see. 

Matt


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hey man, what are the dimensions of that tank?


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

It looks small in the pic to me but it's 36x18x21. I can't wait to be able to sit and stare at it!!

Matt


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

This thread makes me laugh.

It's awesome.


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, I was actually going to get rams, but the lady who owns the LFS talked me into the kribs because they are hardier. (I have harder water, and higher PH.) I do think a pair of rams might do ok though. Especially since I bought the test tube type test and found out that my strips were lying to me. My ph is 7.6, not 8.4+. That is a relief.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmmm, the "test tube" style. I'm unfamiliar; commence searching...

Matt


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

looking good... cant wait to see it wet


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Gookis said:


> Hmmm, the "test tube" style. I'm unfamiliar; commence searching...
> 
> Matt


http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Wa...water-Master-Test-Kit_8435713_82.html?tc=fish

:thumbsup:


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Wa...water-Master-Test-Kit_8435713_82.html?tc=fish
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yep, that's what I meant.  Thanks Laura!


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I just bought a bunch of their individual test kits. I'll have to check to see if they use test tubes or not. Very cool though!

Vaultboy-

I can't wait to get it wet either! I've leak tested it and it's good to go. I'm struggling with a few last details. I originally wanted it to have a "natural" look; not the ADA/Iwagumi look. However, with the footprint I have I'm leaning more towards the later.

I also am having a hard time deciding on my Sand/ Amazonia set up. With the natural look, I wanted to put a one inch+/- layer of sand over the Amazonia. I'm hearing that the Amazonia works better without a cap and that I should have the substrates partitioned!? 

Decisions, decisions.

Matt


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

my understanding is that if you cap the amazonia with sand over time you will have the amazonia come to the surface thus defeating the purpose of the cap in the beginning


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Ya, that's what I'm starting to learn. I think I'm going to concede and do the partitioned method.

Matt


----------



## kharma (Sep 20, 2010)

VaultBoy said:


> my understanding is that if you cap the amazonia with sand over time you will have the amazonia come to the surface thus defeating the purpose of the cap in the beginning


Yea this will eventually happen i learned the hard way  just not with the soil. Btw i love the tittle to this thread made me chuckle for a while. Also liking the wood you have in there now


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Kharma!

I'm still working out my wood issues...deeply rooted problems from childhood are now making it difficult to place sticks in a glass box. Damn my parents.

Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

*DIY LED Moonlight*

Alright, I made some "fun" progress. I built my DIY moonlights; well, almost built.

Another journal had a link to these strips of LEDs for $5 from www.hobbyking.com. I ordered one, got the rest of the stuff from the garage and radioshack. 

In my haste, I made a few mistakes. First, I cut the strip of LED's to fit the fixture. I don't need NEARLY all those LEDs. I wired it up and practically blinded myself as it lit up the entire room. Second, like a bone-head I wired the light through the slot that the light cover runs through. Now I can't close the light cover...:icon_roll duuuuh. I'm very happy with how the switch worked out.

Once I get the tank filled I'll work with it some more. I want only enough light to light up a portion of the tank (like the upper left corner and the light dissipates before reaching the right bottom) so I'll remove more of the LED's and I'm probably going to relocate the LEDs somewhere inside one of the reflectors so the light isn't directly into the tank and rather diffused through a Fluor bulb. I think I'll also put a dab of silicon over the solder to protect it from water (note: to poet in me). Anyhow, you get the idea. When I redo it I'll take more photos of what I did inside.


















Meyer for scale...but also good with Vodka.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

*Indian drum lost!...*

Sand found! I would've hunted high AND low but, luckily, I found it on the high part. Stopped by a local rockery and found #2/12 Cemex sand for just under $10. Cemex is the company that screens it. I like that it's fairly large, smooth, and a natural color. I have 100lbs of the stuff so what's left is either going into my daughters sand box or to someone who asks politely. 

Matt

Tac for scale, not good in Vodka :icon_eek:


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, I like that sand!


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks SleepyOwl!

So I've messed around with it between kids baths and other little breaks in life. I'm still hunting online for a "stump" but with the wood I have in the backyard I've been trying different things. I figure if I do use the branches in the backyard I'll have to break them down quite a bit to pile them together. Here's a few of my attempts at throwing some sticks into the tank. Sorry for the different lighting. Not until the last photo did I think to plug it in and turn it on...:icon_lol:

I've already shortened the base of the main branch in this one. 










Sorry for the glare. Didn't see it until I uploaded. 










I'll be putting in a little some "more serious" time this weekend hopefully. And see if I can produce something worth showing you guys! I should take a photo of the stack of manzanita firewood I have in the backyard. You'd throw up. 

Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Something else I did that I thought came out pretty good was this branch. I had cut it square at all the ends and didn't like how it looked. So, I took a sharp pocket-knife and shaped the end of the branches. You can see where I did the first one on the way right. I'll get a better photo of the whole thing later.













Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

*Fiddle around a bit*

What do we think? I'll take ANY feedback!:icon_bigg

I realized this root naturally hooks onto the side. And I LOVE the effect of the branch or root coming down from outside. Not sure I'm in love with this one but...










If I left that root there I'd cut it just past the second bend outside the tank and use the rest of the root inside the tank. 










This looks chaotic to me but that might just be the reflection...dunno.










Little more simple.









These pictures also make me realize I need to dig out the DSLR; wider angle.

I'm still hunting for a "stump". I may be happy with what I've got. We'll see. 

Almost there.

Matt


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I love the wood and the idea here. When I see wood that large, and then imagine the height of the plants that will eventually envelop them, I wonder why people don't consider going metal halide, just so they can raise the light well off the water surface and give the illusion of open space. 

In any case, can't wait to see this one once planted.


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Looking good. Any chance of a pic with just the LED lights on?


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Good call. I ordered this light with hanger eyelets on it but my wife and I are not in agreement of how a hung light will affect our kitchen/dining area. I may have to just do it and apologize later...:icon_twis:angel:




youjettisonme said:


> I love the wood and the idea here. When I see wood that large, and then imagine the height of the plants that will eventually envelop them, I wonder why people don't consider going metal halide, just so they can raise the light well off the water surface and give the illusion of open space.
> 
> In any case, can't wait to see this one once planted.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Sure! I'll get one tomorrow as all the wood is back in the soaking tub. They are WAY TOO bright! Once I get it planted I'm going to readjust the LED's. Shorten them (remove half of the strip or so) and then reposition them inside the fixture, behind a bulb (cool refraction effect supposedly).

Matt




jeepn4x4 said:


> Looking good. Any chance of a pic with just the LED lights on?


----------



## Loligo (Jan 25, 2011)

I love how that hooks on the tank! Very cool.


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Gookis said:


> Sure! I'll get one tomorrow as all the wood is back in the soaking tub. They are WAY TOO bright! Once I get it planted I'm going to readjust the LED's. Shorten them (remove half of the strip or so) and then reposition them inside the fixture, behind a bulb (cool refraction effect supposedly).
> 
> Matt


I just ordered 2 sets of the white LED strips and 2 blue LED strips. Not sure what I am going to do with them yet but I will have them when I figure something to do with them.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

I had a few pieces of Manza I DIDN'T intend to use (my wife tells me she really likes how it looks right now) so I tossed them in and took a shot.

I forgot to mention that I used a 3 or 3.7volt Nokia phone charger as the power source. And the light is about 15% brighter in person than it appears in the photo. If I can set it up like what's in my head (along with the voices) it will only light up the upper left half?!!? Anyway...


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l like the hardscape, l think if you fill in the gaps of the rocks very nicely with the ada soil it'll look fantastic and very natural. fissidens and vals will look really nice in it.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the props! The rocks are just kind of "in there". I think I like the rocks on the right but the ones on the left are just to hold the manza whilst positioning. I found another wicked piece of manzanita today so I'll be trying to get that into shape this weekend. 

I'm also not sure of the fissidens anymore. I've been reading that they don't attach well (to wood) and that they aren't really a submersed plant?!?

Definitely vals, lots of vals.

Matt


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There are many, many different species of Fissidens. Many are not aquatic, though there are many that are. Fissidens fontanus is one of my personal favorites, is truly aquatic, and definitely will attach to hardscape... as long as you don't happen to have a BN pleco like mine who's fastidious about her housekeeping and does not like "messy" mosses on "her" driftwood... :hihi:


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, I thought the F. Fontanus wasn't truly aquatic! That's great news! Thats the Fissidens I love! Thanks. I really like Weeping Moss and Spikey and...

Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

What I've decided is that I have TOO MUCH MANZANITA! I dream about it. I can hear it weeping the backyard late at night. I've started dressing my children in tan and red vertically stripped clothes. I can't put all this manza into my tank and I certainly can't abandon it. So, the only solution is clear. I will need roughly 12-15 more tanks. I will also be excepting donations in my efforts. 

Gotta go for now. Headed over to the tattoo shop to have my whole back done like a Madrone. 

Matt


----------



## kat (Feb 2, 2011)

can't wait to see what happens next. hardscape is looking nice.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Just as long as you don't overcrowd the tank with manzanita it'll be fine :hihi:
the reason l like your current look is that you still got some negative space on the right for the fish to swim in while on the left you can scape moss with the manzanita and the carpet or plants on bottom.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

@Shadow-

Good points. And I'm blown away that the last photo with the night lights is one of my favorite set ups so far and I literally threw it together to take a photo of the LED's in action.

But now, I have another piece of manza that I found YESTERDAY! I think it's now my other favorite piece. 

Check it! Tell me what you think.












Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

With some nice slopes in the substrate and my sand this could be a very cool set up. Not as "natural" looking as the "Root" set up.

Matt


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

for me its a toss up between that last one with your new favourite piece of manza or the one with the night lights on. they are both great. with that much manza i would be having just as much trouble as you are.

over here manza is ridiculously expensive i saw a piece a couple of days ago like that last one and the store wanted $150 for it i nearly fell over when i saw the price tag.

keep up the good work


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow that's a tough choice. The one with the nightlights on flows much better. But the last one also has potential but it's just a bit too branchy for my taste but then again this is your tank not mines so if you like the new look you can't go wrong. Only thing l'd worry is if you're going to attach moss to the branches it would obstruct the view to the back as it grows more unless you plan on leaving the branch as it is.


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

I think I like the new one best too. I like how full it is.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow that's a really tough choice. Every time I look at either I think that's it, then back to the other... kinda sucks really they both are real nice.

Get another tank! Try & do both!:icon_mrgr


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Dirtyhermit- I'll forward you my wife's email. Have a talk.:hihi:


Shadow- I get what you're saying. What do you think about this? I hate to cut this wood but I can "buy" back some of the negative space by shortening some. 

Used some iPhoto magic and blurred the wood.

*Please, when you look at the photo your magical experience will be heightened if you make this noise..."shashaaaaa"*









Matt


----------



## ace123 (Mar 3, 2008)

I hope you dont mind but i was bored. I think if you just take the one squirrelly branch off (the one that goes out of the water on the right)it lightens it up a bit but keeps it at good length for the tank. your fish will still have plenty of room and you can cut off some of the shorter branches on the left to lighten it up if needed. 

I really like this branch it just needs some pruning. Just my .02 Good luck with it.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

on this pic










l think it's a bit too short maybe a bit longer just less branchy. pieces that go out of the water makes it look nicer imo.

ace is going in the right direction except on the middle right portion it looks a bit 2d and lacks depth. you'll notice when you compare it to the left side.

Tell you what, l would leave it the way it was originally and maybe you could use your imagination to make the best of it. Tons of plants out in the hobby to mold aquascapes in your favor just gotta use your creativity.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Gookis said:


> Dirtyhermit- I'll forward you my wife's email. Have a talk.:hihi:


:icon_lol: I understand all too well brother. I hide em everywhere i can:tongue:


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Dirtyhemit- Hahaha! I can hide guns, or rub dirt on them and say, "that old thing?" 200watts of light is harder to hide!:icon_smil


Ace- I like what you're saying about thinning and I like how it looks with the photoshop'd branch; despite really liking the look of branches breaching the waters surface. It also appears to flow better from left to upper right and seems to "dissipate" as it narrows.


Shadow- I agree with the breaching branches; dig it. I also agree that I need to thin this piece out. There are some pretty dried out, weak little twigs in there.

Thanks you guys! 

Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, and the 2D center part I may be able to affect by turning the piece a bit. 

Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Made actual progress! 

It started off yesterday when I decided to test the rock that I bought from a rockery and determined that it had calcium or carbonate in it when I dropped some hydrochloric on it. Soooo, naturally I drove to AquaForest this am and spent my children's college funds on Black River Rock and Do!Aqua pipes...and a very expensive parking ticket.:iamwithst

Well, I suppose it actually started yesterday when I saw that my lfs had a new shipment of plants in!:biggrin:

Anyway. It's crazy to see how this tank turned out nothing like what I imagined a month ago. It's not a South American Biotope...buuuuuuuut, it is a PERFECTLY accurate South AmerAfricAsian Biotope. Very accurate. 

My sandy beach turned out more symmetrical and in-the-middle than I expected; I'm over it.:icon_wink I'm also going to trim a few more little branches off. Otherwise, this is pretty much it.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

I now understand what people mean when they complain about the achy-back from setting one of these things up and the incredibly frustrating process of trying to get plants to STAY DOWN!!:angryfire If it weren't for the fact that it 4 am I would done more shouting at my glass box. 

I don't know if I'm just slightly more insane from this experience but it seems that every day the roots are slightly more exposed; as if the plants are slowing lifting themselves out. 

So far the Fauna is:
Val Spiralis
Ech. ozelot
Ech. bleheri Compacta
Ech. shlueteri x barthii (Red Flame Sword)
Ech. Tenellus (Red variety)
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (Sword Grass)

The Lil. brasiliensis was called "Micro Chain Sword" at the lfs and became confused in a fog of plant grabbing. I'm not sure if I really like it and I'm considering removing it and buying more Tenellus.

Obviously no manza in there just yet. I don't have my Fis. Fontanus yet. So when that comes in I'll tie Fis. F. to it along with the Petit Nanas. Right now the Petit Nanas are sitting over an old filter with some mulm in it.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, this all went in Saturday Night!...so I'm pretty darn happy with how un-cloudy it is. I really expected it to look like dirty butt for a few days.

Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

The day after I had everything set up I had Swords and Vals pearling! And some lightning fast growth!









I absolutely can't wait for this to grow in! I'm resisting the urge to add more now. I want it to grow in and I want to provide places between plants for GBR's to hide and "fool around":icon_redf. 

I had ammonia spikes, as expected, after the first few days. One week later no ammonia and no nitrites! I should mention that I was cycling this water in a different tank with Danios and filter media from another tank. 

I still haven't attached my Manza plants. I have two nice balls of Fissidens Fontanus, several plants of Petit Nana, and some Anubias Nana. And for the rest...

Sorry some of the silly focus photos. I left the f-stop high to keep the photos fast; I'm shaky:confused1:.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

*Update Pics*

Just a bunch of random shots.


I've added-
12 Cardinal Tetras
4 Dark Green Shrimp
*had a neat blue-ish one that died:icon_cry:

I'm loving this tank right now. Every time I come home and see it I can't help but to smile. 

Enjoy.



































I got a little heavy handed with the Gel Super Glue while attaching the Fissidens Fontanus.:icon_neut


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks good, shame the substrate seems to be mixing a bit.


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

That's beautiful. Keep planting on that wood.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Kayen said:


> Looks good, shame the substrate seems to be mixing a bit.


Yeah, I did that today during a water change. I started to separate it out and got impatient. 

Xalyx- I'm going to give the Fissidens and Petit Nanas time to grow in. See what it looks like in few weeks and go from there.

Matt


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice "less is more" approach to the tank. if you wanted you could put some nice stones in between the sand and soil to block the view of the seperation. riccia attached to the stones would be nice as well. My fav part about the tank has to be the right side. The Ech. Tenellus and stones make a perfect match together. Now once that stuff spreads more it's going to give the tank a nice effect. If you put a bit more stones on the left to keep the single one company it'll look nice as well.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks!

I have an extra Black River stone that I just couldn't find a place for. It's the same size as the rest. I would've liked to have found some smaller "accent" rocks of the same type. I might just have to find some that are similar. I can't wait for the Ech. T. to fill in. I might pull the Lileaopsis b. and spread the Tenellus between the rocks and maybe put some on the left at the front. 

I wanted to be careful not to cram the tank with plants rocks and wood. I can't wait to see the swords grow in some. I might move the Red Flame Sword to the left some to make it more visible. And I'm excited to see the Fissidens cover up my boogery super glue work. 

I've fixed the substrate issue for now but I like the idea of smaller rocks along the substrate separation line! 

Thanks for the input guys and despite this being MY project and MY vision, I'm happy to hear that others think it's nice! :smile:

Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

While I'm at the keyboard I figured I'd give an update.

*Added Fauna- 2/19/11*
With ammonia and nitrite levels at 0:icon_excl for a couple of days I put 4 Dark Green Shrimp (the Amanos didn't look good/maybe a sign) into the tank on Saturday and 2 have died:icon_frow. One molted which I think is a good sign. I also put 12 Cardinal Tetras in and one has died as well. The Cardinal was kind of large and had enlarged lips. I'll swap that one at the shop. As far as live stock I'm going to hold off on more until I'm confident that it's stable.

*Algae (like with my 3 and 1 year old...when I can't see/hear them is when I fear the most.)*
I don't know if it's the calm before the storm but I haven't had ONE sign of algae! My glass pipes have been in for over 1 week now and not even the slightest discoloration. I hope I'm not jinxing myself (*knock knock*) 
I'm guessing its the pressurized Co2, 78watts (65k and 10k), and my light phase is set to 8 hours with a 1 hour break in the middle. I've read that the 1 hour break in the middle disrupts algae growth.:icon_roll

Dunno, it seems to be working.

Thanks for reading!

Matt


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

Gookis said:


> I don't know if it's the calm before the storm but I haven't had ONE sign of algae! My glass pipes have been in for over 1 week now and not even the slightest discoloration.


WHAT COULD GO WRONG? :icon_smil


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Dude...SO NOT COOL!:hihi:

Hey, New Hampshire! My family used to own the Monadnock Inn. Do you have any idea if that place is still there?

Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

*Plant Update* *Updates in Red*
Val Spiralis (What I had was "Tiger" variety, I have added Spiralis {I think})
Ech. ozelot
Ech. bleheri CompactaNot so compacta...it's now about 16" tall![/SIZE]
Ech. horemanii x 2
Ech. aflame
Ech. shlueteri x barthii (Red Flame Sword)
Ech. Tenellus (Red variety)
Cabomba Caroliniana
Alternanthera reineckii
Staurogyne repens
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (Sword Grass)(removed/replaced with Staurogyne repens)
Utricularia Graminifolia
Anubias Nana
Petit Nana
Fissidens fontanus
Flame Moss (Taxiphyllum sp.)
Rose Moss (Rhodobryum roseum)
Mini Rose Moss (Blepharostoma trichophyllum

Accidental addition of duckweed


*Fauna Update
*21 Cardinal Tetra
2 Orange Neon Tetra
3 Otocinclus
7 Cardinal Japonica
Many mystery snails...ie. "butt snails"
2 Assassin Snails
1x Male German Blue Ram
2x female German Blue Ram (1 died after a week and the remaining female and male were mated, produced 3 batches of eggs and only the last batch made to free swimming babies; one night and the babies were eaten. 1 day later the female died.
1 x male apistogramma cacatuoides dbl red (Cockatoo Cichlid)
1 x female apistogramma cacatuoides orange
5 x dwarf corydoras


This was mainly for my log sake. But I'll take some photos tonight. Wait, I literally have two minutes to take these photos to fulfill that!!

Matt
P.s. Make that one minute.[/COLOR][/COLOR]


As promised! I'm enjoying the hell out of this tank!



































































































Thanks for looking! And I do take requests for pics of anything specific in the tank! :icon_bigg


----------



## Rhaethe (Jan 20, 2010)

I absolutely love your tank. And this journal.

And I drool over those stones ... *shifty eyes*

This is the first time I've heard of using SuperGlue gel to attach plants to things. It's effective, I see ... and it causes no issues with water chemistry?


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, thanks! Real nice words!

No issues with super glue (Cyanoacrylate) or gorilla glue. Gorilla glue (polyurethane) is a favorite to glue things together like wood to a rock base or to glue drift wood together. You only use tiny amounts of super glue and you can put it back in the tank before completely curing (it'll prolly already be cured!). If you use Gorilla glue, make sure it's cured completely before placing back into tank or it will expand as it dries into a foamy mass. I used it to mend a broken piece of manzanita and once dried I shaved off excess with a pocket knife. 

I fell asleep last night so no pic yet but I'll get some more up! Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Thinking of adding some Utricularia graminifolia to the front left. Struggling to find it.

Matt


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

I absolutely love it! I can honestly say this is by far my favorite South AmerAfricAsian Biotope! :bounce:


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Well thanks Kratos! It wasn't easy sticking to the strict parameters of such a specific...corner of the...galaxy...:icon_neut

Matt


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweet tank! What kind of moss do you have attached to your driftood in the picture above?


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Just found this amazing thread! At first I was like "AmerAfricAsian??.....What??" but than I realized that you were being clever. :hihi: Always wished to have a pair of cockatoo cichlids. And your dumb lily pipes. Oh you make me jealous! :biggrin:


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the nice words!

This thread is due for an update! I got back-door'd by some nasty algae (floating brown hair on the surface), family emergency, laziness...blah,blah. 

I've worked my buns off to clean it up, get my act together with a fertilizer schedule, and get some happy plants. All of my small swords melted away and the sand is thoroughly mixed in but the plants that are in there now are happy and I'm happy with it's appearance and activity. 

I'll update soon.

Matt


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Gookis said:


> Thanks for the nice words!
> 
> This thread is due for an update! I got back-door'd by some nasty algae (floating brown hair on the surface), family emergency, laziness...blah,blah.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, bud  Good luck and let us know how it's progressing with the new plants.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

SunDragon-

Sorry, I missed your post when I first looked. It's Fissidens Fontanus. I had trouble finding it originally but now it's growing great in both tanks (especially the 6g Eclipse). 

Matt


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Gookis said:


> SunDragon-
> 
> Sorry, I missed your post when I first looked. It's Fissidens Fontanus. I had trouble finding it originally but now it's growing great in both tanks (especially the 6g Eclipse).
> 
> Matt


Thanks! I'm having a bit of trouble with my Christmas Moss. It started out a beautiful green when I got it and now has brown spots. 

I contacted the guy I got them from and he said it needs a few weeks to adjust. 

If not, I'll rip it out and try some Fissidens Fontanus. Yours looks amazing!


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

That'll happen. My simple-wisdom is...it's almost impossible to ruin moss, and just when you think it's dead...IT GROWS BACK!! 

I tore most of my Fissidens out of my 57gal tank and threw it away because it had so much algae in it. Apparently there were little bits of it that had taken to the wood in the tank and is now growing back in a cool "carpet" affect on the manzanita.

Matt


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Gookis said:


> That'll happen. My simple-wisdom is...it's almost impossible to ruin moss, and just when you think it's dead...IT GROWS BACK!!
> 
> I tore most of my Fissidens out of my 57gal tank and threw it away because it had so much algae in it. Apparently there were little bits of it that had taken to the wood in the tank and is now growing back in a cool "carpet" affect on the manzanita.
> 
> Matt


Cool, do you think I should cut it back and let it grow out?


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd let it acclimate. Let it green and once it looks healthy, trim and glue trimmings where you want or...package it up, ship it this way and I'll cross-ship you some fissid:biggrin:
ens.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Gookis said:


> I'd let it acclimate. Let it green and once it looks healthy, trim and glue trimmings where you want or...package it up, ship it this way and I'll cross-ship you some fissid:biggrin:
> ens.


Deal! I'll wait till it starts to get green and send you a golfball sized patch :biggrin:

This hobby does teach patience. 

Where did you get your rams and Apistos?


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

I work near a great LFS, located in Milpitas Ca, called Neptune Aquatics.

I loved GBR's but the Apistos seemed much heartier. I'll get some pics soon.

Matt


----------

